# Secret compartment in passat



## pigwink (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello all, i saw in a post somewhere about a secret compartment. When you push beside the hazzard button or something like that - I have a passat 1.9 tdi 2000 adn I have found nothing of the sort or maybe it's so secret I can't find it...


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not sure about any compartment. Don't some/all newer Passats's have an umbrella cubbie in the door? However, i'm in for later...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe you are thinking about the cover over the OBS receptacle on early cars before the position was standardized to above the driver's feet. Or maybe the dash drawers on the Audi models in the upper center dash.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

pigwink said:


> I have found nothing of the sort or maybe it's so secret I can't find it...



if i told you it wouldn't be a secret anymore, now would it? sorry i had to say it:laugh:


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

*secret doors revealed...*

I am willing to bet you heard about such things but on a B6 Passat. All B6 Passats --at least mine and the others I've seen-- have a "secret" drawer on either side of the hazard button in the center of the dash. They are very convenient and lined with that fuzzy felt like stuff. I presume they're intended to be for your cell phone (one for passenger and one for driver) that way if you do get into an accident the phone is easily located to make a call for help rather than being tossed around the cabin. But they could be for anything, really. we use ours for chapstick, my GF's lip gloss, etc. 

My GF's iPhone and my Blackberry are both too big for this compartment but it's very handy nonetheless. And yes, there is an umbrella holder built into the driver's door. It even drains outside the car door. Also extremely handy.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rugbychad said:


> .....drawer on either side of the hazard button in the center of the dash. They are very convenient and lined with that fuzzy felt like stuff. I presume they're intended to be for your cell phone ....


These same drawers where not "secret" but marked in Audi of the same period and one was intended for holding a credit card, I believe. I am not sure cell phone at the time would actually fit.


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

Soo if the b6 passat has it is it safe to say the b6 a4 would as well???


----------

